# casa meva or la meva casa



## Drink

Hi, I've been watching the show Merlí on Netflix, and I noticed that when people are talking about their houses, they always (or usually?) say "casa meva" (and with no article!) instead of "la meva casa". Is this just a strange feature of the word "casa"? What other words follow this pattern?


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Yes, while «la meva (or meua) casa» is perfectly correct, some names referring to familiar things tend to have a different usage of possessives. This takes two forms:

Single-word possesive pronouns (ma, mon, ton, ta, ses, llur, etc.) can be used with any word but (despite the possibility of dialectal variations wich I'm unaware of) collocate strongly with names of relatives (pare, mare, oncle, fill, germà) and some others (veí, gat), usually referring to living beings.
A possesive adjective (meva for instance) after the name, without any article either before or after said name. This is not normative for most words, but can be used in fixed expressions such as «mare meva» (while «ma mare» simply means «my mother», «mare meva» is an expression of exclamation, akin to «good lord»), «Déu meu» («my god») or «vida meva» (meaning «my love»). However, as far as I'm concerned, only «casa» uses this form while maintaining its usual meaning in a phrase, and it is much more frequent than either «ma casa» or «la meva casa». It collocates similarly with «teva» and «seva».
Please notice that this doesn't extend to plurals: «*cases meves» can't be said.

Also, if it's not were you dwell either at the moment or usually, it might be more natural to use the general possesive form «Vine a la meva casa a la muntanya» and not «Vine a casa meva a la muntanya», but this is more arguable.

Hope it helped


----------



## Drink

Thank you for the explanation! It makes sense now.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Anytime


----------



## Ciarle

I know this has already been answered but I (from Barcelona) had always said "casa meva" and would have found very odd if somebody had said otherwise, but some of my friends from the North of Catalonia say "meva casa" instead.  This still sounds strange to me though.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Mmmm... That's curious. «Meva casa» without an article, like in «vaig a meva casa»? That's kinda weird for me, too, and I'm not from Barcelona. If so, may I ask where (Pallars, Cerdanya, Rosselló, are of Girona, etc) are your friends from? Also, do they say «meva» or some other version («mu», «meu», «meua») instead?

Might start a new thread.


----------



## Doraemon-

_A casa meva_, _ca meva_, o _a la meva casa_, però "_a meva casa_" jo diria que no és correcte, faltaria l'article, però bé, no sé si en algún lloc es dirà així.
Hi ha normalitzades tres construccions gramaticals equivalents, no és que sigui una més correcta o no que l'altra, es que les frases es poden construir de diferents maneres:
-la construcció gramàtical general, la proposició "a" indicant localització, seguit d'un lloc qualsevol, que pot ser una casa o el que sigui, amb o sense possessiu: _al meu país, a la meva casa, al meu cotxe, a la teva habitació, a la carretera, a la quinta forca..._
I dues específiques de la casa on viu habitualment algú (no indica específicament propietat sinò el lloc on es viu):
-"ca" sense article ni preposició "a" anterior (equivalent al chez francès): _ca meva, ca l'avi, cal meu pare, ca ma mare, can Tarradellas, ca n'Hug..._
-"a casa" + possessiu (adjectiu possessiu sense article o expressió amb "de" + el que sigui): _a casa meva, a casa seva, a casa nostra, a casa d'ells, a casa del meu tiet..._


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Doraemon- said:


> _A casa meva_, _ca meva_, o _a la meva casa_, però "_a meva casa_" no és correcte, faltaria l'article.
> N'hi ha tres construccions gramaticals equivalents, no és que sigui una més correcta o no que l'altra, es que les frases es poden construir de diferents maneres:
> -la construcció gramàtical general, la proposició "a" indicant localització, seguit d'un lloc qualsevol, que pot ser una casa o el que sigui, amb o sense possessiu: _al meu país, a la meva casa, al meu cotxe, a la teva habitació, a la carretera, a la quinta forca..._
> I dues específiques de la casa on viu habitualment algú (no indica específicament propietat sinò el lloc on es viu):
> -"ca" sense article ni preposició "a" anterior (equivalent al chez francès): _ca meva, ca l'avi, cal meu pare, ca ma mare, can Tarradellas, ca n'Hug..._
> -"a casa" + possessiu (adjectiu possessiu sense article o expressió amb "de" + el que sigui): _a casa meva, a casa seva, a casa nostra, a casa d'ells, a casa del meu tiet..._



Gràcies, està bé la teoria, és un punt de referència, però la meua pregunta es referia a l'ús real que es faci d'una construcció, normativa o no, en un indret determinat. Ja dic que jo no l'he sentit en ma vida, però això no vol dir res, i igualment passa amb la normativa, que és prescriptiva i no descriptiva. Mil coses hi ha que es diuen i no són normatives.

Per tant, i en espera que respongui gent que conegui la parla d'aquestes zones, el meu dubte es manté.


----------



## Doraemon-

Jo dic "meua" i "meues", però sí que es normatiu


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Doraemon- said:


> Jo dic "meua" i "meues", però sí que es normatiu



Ja, jo també i sé que ho és. Coses del català occidental. Aquí (Lleida) t'ho trobes indiferentment amb «v» o «u» en diaris locals, circulars escolars, parla diària etc.

No és això al que em refereixo, sinó a solucions com «ma germà», «ell cante», «que ell faigo», «natros», «aiga», «mo'n anem», «astí» i semblants. Suposo que n'hi haurà moltes més que no coneixeré (especialment si són molt locals i pròpies d'un lloc que no he visitat ni té repercussió mediàtica), i «vaig a meva casa» podria ésser una d'elles. O podria ésser una mala interpretació del missatge del Ciarle, qui sap?


----------



## Drink

Doraemon- said:


> -"ca" sense article ni preposició "a" anterior (equivalent al chez francès): _ca meva, ca l'avi, cal meu pare, ca ma mare, can Tarradellas, ca n'Hug..._



When I search online for things like "ca nostra" and "ca meva", I find that it "a" is usually not omitted: "a ca nostra" and "a ca meva".


----------



## Doraemon-

LoQuelcomiste said:


> Ja, jo també i sé que ho és. Coses del català occidental. Aquí (Lleida) t'ho trobes indiferentment amb «v» o «u» en diaris locals, circulars escolars, parla diària etc.
> 
> No és això al que em refereixo, sinó a solucions com «ma germà», «ell cante», «que ell faigo», «natros», «aiga», «mo'n anem», «astí» i semblants. Suposo que n'hi haurà moltes més que no coneixeré (especialment si són molt locals i pròpies d'un lloc que no he visitat ni té repercussió mediàtica), i «vaig a meva casa» podria ésser una d'elles. O podria ésser una mala interpretació del missatge del Ciarle, qui sap?



La llista seria interminable, no ho sé si es dirà en algún lloc. Si es fa, normatiu no és.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Per això cal que respongui *Ciarle* o algú del nord de Catalunya, i en aquest darrer cas cal esperar les diverses zones, perquè no es parla igual a Tremp que a Puigcerdà o que a Cotlliure o Figueres. O gent del Nord, jo us invoco!


----------



## Bevj

Des del Baix Empordà puc dir que no he sentit 'meva/meua casa' sense l'article.  A casa meva  (on parlem en català) diem 'la meva casa' o 'casa meva'.


----------



## Doraemon-

Drink said:


> When I search online for things like "ca nostra" and "ca meva", I find that it "a" is usually not omitted: "a ca nostra" and "a ca meva".


You're right, I've just realized it's local dialect or some particular expressions, forget that point.


----------



## Drink

Doraemon- said:


> You're right, I've just realized it's local dialect or some particular expressions, forget that point.



That's interesting though. Which local dialects and which particular expressions?


----------



## samarkanda

En català sempre diem "casa meva" quan té el sentit de "home" o "chez moi", també en el sentit extens de la família ("A casa meva, cadascú sopa a una hora diferent", "A casa seva no els va agradar el xicot que havia triat"). 

Si es diu "la meva casa" (molt poc habitual) és perquè es parla de la construcció, de l'edifici: "Han valorat la meva casa per la meitat del que em va costar", tot i que és més natural "M'han valorat la casa per la meitat del que em va costar".

En resum, si dius "la meva casa" has de poder substituir-ho per "el meu pis", si no, no rutlla.

Ara bé, entre el jovent es comença a sentir més "la meva casa" en el sentit de "casa meva", per interferència del castellà (on tots dos significats fan servir la mateixa estructura sintàctica). No puc reproduir aquí el que em ve al cap quan ho sento, per por que no em vingui a buscar la Guardia Civil.


----------

